# jignpig



## bstahl875 (Apr 28, 2008)

OK I have heard a little about a jignpig or jig for bass fishing. What do they look like? Where can I purchase them? What color / type should I buy?

I have been fishing all my life but only bass fishing for 2 years now. Since the first time I went bass fishing I was addicted! Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## OSU_Fisherman (Mar 1, 2007)

Bass Pro Shops Jigs

the 'Pig' part of a Jig'n'Pig can either refer to Uncle Josh's Pork or any of a wide array of plastic trailers. I like the action on the new Rage Tail products from Strike King for trailers.


----------



## Erok (Apr 18, 2008)

I like Jigs with the yum chunk, or the Reactions Innovations smallie beaver. I'm new to the whole jig thing, but from what I have seen I like it! I fish natural colors and match the trailers to the Jig or slightly off color. I have never fished with actual pork, but with the fish I have caught I don't know if I ever will. Good luck the fish will come the more you learn how to fish the bait. Oh and yes it will be worth sticking with the JIG....


----------



## BassMaster09 (Feb 25, 2008)

i have never used a jig n pig what are some ways to fish it?


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

BassMaster09 said:


> i have never used a jig n pig what are some ways to fish it?


*My fishing advice on this subject will be general and may not work in all situations, but here it is...*
When I pitch a JignPig, I am always looking for cover of some sort. It could be: hydrilla, rocks, trees, boat docks, or pretty much anything else that could be defined as cover. Pitch it near or sometimes right into the thickest stuff you can get it into. Then, lift it up a few inches, drop it back to the bottom, reel a time or two, and repeat. Basically you want to imitate a crawfish. You want it near the bottom hoping and crawling like a crawdad. Sometimes you may want to drag it in. Or if your line crosses over a log, lift it up and down several times before you run it over the log.

I hope this helps.


----------



## BassCrazy (Oct 11, 2007)

Spring fishing in cold water - Use a lighter (1/8 - 1/4 oz.) jig and a #11 Uncle Josh pork frog. If the water has alot of big fish, go to a #1 pork frog

Summer fishing in warm water - Use a heavier jig with a faster fall to go for the reaction bite (1/2 to 3/4 oz.). When flipping into heavy grass mats, use HEAVY jigs to punch through the cover. 

A good rule of thumb as far as color (jig color/pork color): 
Clear water - black/black or black/brown
Stained water - black & blue/black
Muddy water - black & chartreuse/black

There are a million jig/trailer color combinations out there, but these will cover the vast majority of situations and you won't break the bank when you're just starting to feel your way into jig fishing.

I like to fish areas with a fairly fast bank, some fish sized rocks and wood close to a spawning bay. A good generic spot on most lakes is where the causeway rubble starts the transition into shallower water toward the ends. Fish main lake bridges in late winter and early spring and bridges up the creek arms as the water warms. Points with cover near spawning bays are good too. 

Casting in cold water - Cast out and let the bait fall to the bottom and watch your line. Half the strikes come on the initial fall. If you feel a tap or your line starts to swim sideways, SET THE HOOK! If not, pull your rod from 10 to 12 o'clock and watch your line fall back to the bottom. Do not reel up your slack until the bait is on the bottom, because the bass will strike on the fall and if he feels you, forget it. You'll miss him.

For flippin' and pitchin', see JignPigGuide's post.

Lastly, swimming jigs around docks and weedlines is good for fish around spawning time. 

Warning! Jig 'n Pig fishing is addictive! Prepare for you average sized bass to increase by a pound. 

Good Fishin'

Joe


----------



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

i couldnt of said it any better basscrazy


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

Ive been trying jig-n-pig with no success yet.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

I just caught this one on jig yesterday. Stick with it and you will end up catching more and bigger fish.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

man thats a nice one. Did you get a scale on her? That pic might land you angler of the month for May!


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

5 lbs 3 oz on my rapala scale. I do want an OGF sticker!


----------

